# is this a birthing sign?



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2012)

Still up here (after a very early, early ewe checking this morning) and just came in from checking a ewe that seems to be acting like tonight is the night for her lamb to be born.  She was lying down, moved and grunted, arched her head up, curled up her lip and then had an amazingly long and loud passing gas episode.  Is this a birthing sign?  Never heard a sheep do this before...no change in her diet, and right now she is back up and eating hay.  She's penned up alone in the well lit and bedded area that they all seem to like to have their lambs in.  The other ladies in waiting are lying beside her pen chewing their cud...and yes...waiting.

I'm wondering if I am going to be up all night checking her for just a few gas cramps?  She may be looking at me thinking..what..a girl can't pass a little gas and she gets this treatment?  She bagged up before Christmas and she is huge...tonight may be the night, or the joke is on me.  DH is going to catch a few winks and I'll keep checking.  Thought I'd ask this question in case a few more seasoned lamb birthers had seen/heard this before.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know a thing about sheep, so I cannot help you, but I just wanted to let you know you are not alone.  I am sitting up watching the goat cam to see if tonight is the night for our doe.  Oh, and my dh went to bed too. lol...I see a pattern here.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2012)

hahahahaha...yes a pattern for sure!  Hope your little baby arrives soon and safely!  Nothing new in my maternity ward yet...just checked again...I'd like one of those web cams !


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, still no lambs...DH and I taking turns at night and although still in a warm trend here, pouring rain and heavier rain coming this week until the cold front hits us and we're down to 22 degrees.  Really wish the lambs would arrive before it gets so cold.  Good luck to all lambing now and wishing us all healthy lambs and then sleep!!!


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 8, 2012)

good luck with your lamb patrol!


----------

